# Gun lake bass fishing



## barry county jim (Jan 16, 2004)

heading there friday night, any help?


----------



## axisgear (Jan 24, 2007)

Cold front rolling through tonight.Go slow and low;downsize a little,too .It's a great lake and do watch out for the recreational boaters/PWC's:lol: .Anywhere out of the way should be fine.

Good luck


----------



## DHaskins74 (Nov 10, 2006)

Was out there 2 weekends ago and they were dumping chemicals to kill the milfoil and the fishing was terrible all weekend but should be better now. Fish the drop offs early and at dusk. Lots of spots that go from 3 to 30 foot real quick out there. Stay clear of "pontoon island" on i think the north-west side...rocks or i should say BOULDERS!!! Marked more waleye than you could count in 30 foot of water out in the middle between the 2 main sections of lake but didnt target them. Lots of small mouth down in the cove past the new condos.


----------



## phd265 (Jun 6, 2007)

Just a littel intrigued to where you have found walleye on the finder or where you had caught them. I have fished this lake numerous times before...somewhat new, but still just cannot figure out where the heck the walleye are in this lake. Ive never caught a walleye before and hoping I will sometime soon on Gun Lake. Are you trolling or jigging and what fow are you in. Using minnows...crankbaits....I dont know just frustrated. Granted on new to walleye fishing, but just cant seem to find them and have fished everywhere. Any suggestions would be great appreciated. Thanks for your time.


----------



## DHaskins74 (Nov 10, 2006)

I myself couldnt get them to take anything i threw. I marked them in 30 foot of water at about 20 foot deep. So many i had to turn the alarm off on the humminbird because it was getting annoying. From the county park go to the back side of pontoon island and it drop s off real quick. Thats where i marked them all weekend. A guy from work lives out there and sayd to use night crawlers on a harness!


----------



## phd265 (Jun 6, 2007)

Thanks for the response. Speaking of harnesses....new to those this year. Now I do not have downriggers to get them a specific depths....so I would I fish with a crawler harness when trolling. Just put some sinkers on the line? Or do you jig with he harnesses? Im sure these are dumb questions, but just have no idea on the harnesses when you dont have a downrigger. Thanks again. I appreciate this!
Jeff


----------



## Westlakedrive (Feb 25, 2005)

You can use a variety of weights but most often harnesses are used with bottom bouncers. Sometimes I use inline sinkers and you could also use some big egg sinkers in front of a swivel and then put on the harness. They are usually (but not always) trolled at 1 mph or if there is a wind drift fish them.


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

DHaskins74 said:


> I myself couldnt get them to take anything i threw. I marked them in 30 foot of water at about 20 foot deep. So many i had to turn the alarm off on the humminbird because it was getting annoying.


Carp!!!


----------



## Westlakedrive (Feb 25, 2005)

I was thinking the same thing Mike. Carp. Hey, just like Fremont.


----------

